# www.mantisuk.com



## Jwonni (Jun 30, 2006)

www.mantisuk.com can anyone see this site???

everytime i click it asks for a username and password in a pop up box (i'd say popup box is like the one when first setting up and logging onto a router)

I just wanna see if i got problems or if its the site thats always been wrong


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jun 30, 2006)

not working for me either. i want in! to MantisUK !!! :twisted:


----------



## Ian (Jun 30, 2006)

No, I expect Karen has some rash idea for that site or something.

Oh well, we will have to bear with exotic-pets for now


----------



## MantisBlood (Feb 11, 2007)

worked for me...


----------



## Jwonni (Feb 12, 2007)

worke for me just now but this thread is 8 months old !!!


----------



## Ian (Feb 13, 2007)

Woah, Jwonni, dig up the deadwood!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 13, 2007)

here new link for you try it.http://www.mantisuk.com/variety/default.asp


----------

